
Seattle/Chicago/NYC FinTech Startup 'CMG' Raises $25M Series B - greener_fields
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/capital-markets-gateway-raises-25m-goldman-sachs-jp-morgan-banking-giants/
======
sdiouhs9
Interesting! It'll be fascinating to see how they can improve the space.

